# Need new struts/shocks



## wobgti (Mar 31, 2010)

ok im posting for a friend, hes got a 95 740 and his struts are really bad. I looked up a few sites and found some bilsteins for around $235 per piece front struts. I also found some monroe around $100 per piece for fronts. now he just bought a house and his funds are depleted so cheaper fix here works. question is, are those monroe's good for a while, or are they junk? maybe some other options? 
thanks for your time


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

Couple guys on other boards that i know have used monroe struts...They will do the job if money's tight.


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

Monroes will work fine - had them in my 1995 E38 as well.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yes, Monroes are great. that is if you dont go with the bottom of the line ones. i dont believe they sell cheap junk ones for BMWs though. i sell Monroe struts and shocks locally. its what i'll likely put on mine when the time comes for need of replacement on my E38. i considered the KYB GR2s for my car as well, but Monroe is more affordable. look for Monroe Sensa Tracs, those have particular valving and design that are going to give a nice smooth and controlable ride for a decent price. a lot less than Bilsteins. usually you can get a lifetime warranty on them from most places that sell them too, usually 1 or 2 year warranties given on other like products. just make sure it doesnt have the hydrolic suspension as the struts on those are much more expensive and not as available from aftermarket manufactures.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Question: Can I swap out the EDC Struts with like say 740iLs without EDC?


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> Question: Can I swap out the EDC Struts with like say 740iLs without EDC?


Yes...the EDC is controlled by a single wire on top of each strut under the cap. You can just cut/disconnect the wire and put new struts in..EDC isn't hooked up to the computer, so you won't get an error.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet, already ordered a list of new things is it going to ride alot different?


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> Sweet, already ordered a list of new things is it going to ride alot different?


Depends...my EDC struts stopped working (electronic portion at least) about 6 months before i put Bilsteins on..I thought the ride was rougher, but i bought the sport version of the Bilsteins. Plus i went from 18" to 19" rims at the same time.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what to get.. I mean its an iL, so I wouldn't really think to go sport but than I might regret not getting them cause well I do someone want stiffer suspension. So whatever I'll go Bliestien on all four wheels.


----------

